# Its been a while!



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

We had a small crash following our move, losing the Silverbelly wrass, Yellow Tang and the Anenome. The fire shrimp vanished before the move... we suspect to the anenome.

Then we had another disaster during the kitchen refurb... we lost the Female clown, Hawkfish and one of the damsels 

We left it maybe 6 to 8 months and decided we really ought to bring some life to the tank! So yesterday we picked up our new inhabitants!

A copperband (to try control the aptasia), A Lawnmower blenny (to control the algae!), a regal Tang and a couple of cleaner shrimp. We acclimatised them in an external container and put them in late last night while the rest were in the rocks. This morning it all seems good 

The copperband and Tang are both happily plucking away at the rocks. The Blenny wasnt too happy initially when he saw the Candy hog but has now settled down and is inspecting us as we walk past. The shrimp seem to have set up shop near the Goby's hideout.

Hopefully they will settle in well, and I will be able to get some shots


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The blenny has been seen filling his face too today! jolly good times!


----------

